# What makes a man.....



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies,
What makes a man good in the bedroom department?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Ladies,
> What makes a man good in the bedroom department?


me 

wait...
id like yo see how this plays out too, even though i could probably guess.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

attention to details... 'nuff said.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Well.... my lovely man really notices what I'm liking or not liking, he's in tune with me. He listens to my breathing and my noises and he looks me in the eyes and holds my gaze.. ( don't know why but that really turns me on). He makes me feel like were the only two people in the universe!

He also likes to play...sex with him is fun! Nothing worse than someone who takes themselves too seriously... especially when it comes to sex!


----------



## itgetsbetter (Mar 1, 2012)

A man is good in bed when...

* He is uninhibited and unashamed of his sexual desires and encourages you to be the same.

* He has adequate equipment to get the job done lol

* He has a filthy mind ha

* He enjoys the same activities/fetishes as his partner

* He makes you feel like the sexiest thing he's ever seen when you're with him

* He can make you laugh in bed.

* His own instant gratification is secondary to her pleasure because he truly cannot be gratified without seeing her completely, deeply satisfied.

*He comes up with new ideas...you can only read the same chapter so many times before becoming bored...even if you're reading a masterpiece! Or he's at least open to her new ideas. 

There are more, but those ones come to mind first.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

What makes a man good in the bedroom is when he wakes up all happy and sexy, and spends all day making sure YOU feel that way too! Every day.....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Takes initiative, aggressive, listens to my body and does what I like, snuggles, kisses, spontaneous and is not too serious about his abilities.

Different women like different things. The key is finding your match.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

An old Arab saying "What women want is roasted ice"


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Runs like Dog said:


> An old Arab saying "What women want is roasted ice"


:lol:


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

A slow hand

The Pointer Sisters - Slow Hand - YouTube


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've got the slow hand /easy touch man who puts all my pleasure before his own...as he has gotten older... my excitement fuels his, he could stand to be more creative ...but that is where I pick it up...so it all works ...for us. 

Always thought of him overwhelmingly -every time I heard that song...a precious one.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I could probably list a lot of things.

but my main thing, is listening to me. I'm very sensitive, sometimes overly sensitive, and certain things/motions hurt.

It really kills me, and kills the mood, for those things to not be taken into consideration and then be resented because I'm not enjoying what you're doing.

Other than that, proper equipment and non-squeemishness are both a must.

we can work on the rest later lol.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> Other than that, proper equipment
> 
> we can work on the rest later lol.


damn, everybody still wants a big wiener. :/


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She just said "proper". She didn't say BIG. Gotta complex?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Gotta complex?


soo


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

I have no basis for comparison on this issue.

Yep, I guess I'm somewhat of an anamoly is this aspect as my H was the first and only one for me. As far as I know what I experienced could be the absolute worst, just may not know it...










...yet!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> damn, everybody still wants a big wiener. :/


This doesn't mean anything, I talked to a lady whose husband was a 7 incher, she loved it ...but guess what, she never orgasmed the whole time they were marreid from it's power. My husband is Mr Average, that is all I know... and he gets me there beyond 99.9 % of the time, literally. SO whatever package you got.. if it working, your wife has it ALL. 

Cherokee96red- you're not an anamoly... I'm right there with you.  Me & mine has only been with each other... we do so cherish this though.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Be strong, firm, aggressive, imaginative and appreciative.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Ladies,
> What makes a man good in the bedroom department?


 Taking the time to make sure I get mine first!!!!:smthumbup: lol


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

*The Man 

who is Both A Saint and a Devil...

................A Care Taker and an Under Taker...

..................A Lover and a "Rapist"..

....................Suave and Savage...

..................A Soother and a "Tortureror"

..................An Inventor and a "Discoveror"

.....


...All Inclusive In Power and Love...*


----------



## frankd (Feb 22, 2012)

Keep talking ladies, I'm listening. I've always wanted to learn all I could in order to provide total satisfaction! And listening seems to be the most important thing of all. Thanks.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Be sexy OUTSIDE the bedroom. I love watching my Hubs work on the cars, take care of his responsibilities, help me clean up, do yard work. He never whines or complains.

SEXY AS ALL HELL!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought it was a big handle bar mustash!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I thought it was a big handle bar mustash!


Dude. that's so it.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

LaxUF said:


> attention to details... 'nuff said.


I'm REALLY confused ... "attention to details," and that's "'nuff said?" That just gives us a question to ask, so let me go ahead and ask. 

What details? Please tell us enough that it can be useful for us.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> I'm REALLY confused ... "attention to details," and that's "'nuff said?" That just gives us a question to ask, so let me go ahead and ask.
> 
> What details? Please tell us enough that it can be useful for us.


yeah that girl, youre a teacher so teach us!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Not snoring so loud?

Oh.. that's not what you meant.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> damn, everybody still wants a big wiener. :/


No, a big one would kill me, I have a small vagina.

It's more like, the right fit.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> No, a big one would kill me, I have a small vagina.
> 
> It's more like, the right fit.


hmm, they all say that, but we know what they mean


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the biggest sex organ is your brain so I guess women love men with a pumkin size head.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

@Lady,
Do you have a sister???


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

my wife gave me a compliment once. It was a long time ago and I was nearly stunned into a stupor when she said it... because, frankly... I dont know how I earned it. It was over dinner when we were at one of our getaway anniversary thingies. Bottle of _very_ nice wine probably didnt hurt. I think we were trading 'secrets' or some little game like that.

she said.. are you ready for this?... "you make me feel like a supermodel in bed".

and she was serious. Whatever it is, I hope I'm still doing it.

and yeah.. she gets all 'friendly' after I come in from working with guy things like chainsaws and powertools or doing yard and garden work. She like to watch and bring me cold drinks when I am a sweaty mess. *shrug* Maybe its a novelty thing since I wear a monkey suit (suit/tie) to work every day.


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

ProjectXbestmovieeva said:


> NOT BEING AMERICAN!! Do you know why? Americans are circumcised!!! Silly Americans, when will you realize that taking a razor to your pee pees only reduces sexual pleasure and functioning. *tsk tsk*


Really? 

Ive never had any problems with that.


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

ProjectXbestmovieeva said:


> Hahahaha stupid Americans. Your penises look like toad from Mario Bros. You want to be like the Muslims that you're going to war with so bad, that you ritualize your children into the Islamic faith, by the stroke of a blade XDDDDDDDD


You sound exceptionally intelligent.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Stop feeding the troll.

Circumsized or not, who cares. But stop feeding the troll.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol What a loser that guy was.


----------

